# HELP PLEASE



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This fish was sold to me guarenteed as a Bandtii but i know that its not.
I think that its a denticulatus am I correct?
Real id on this fish and any other info on this fish will be a big help.
First pic is him now, I hope that the second pic is what it will look like after????? (just guessing)Any thoughts?
THANX

View attachment 157970

View attachment 157971


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a great picture...but it does look like a dentic. Quite a few years ago it was very comon for these fish to be labled as brandti.

You can check OPEFE for info about the fish...or check out our info section:

Pygopristis denticulata


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya its a dent

my lfs also recently had some dents labled ad brantii


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

YUP 100 % dent, pretty rare they ar too, well in england they are anyway


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It is P. denticulata. Old piranha books are captioned as S. brandtii, a very common historical mistake.


----------

